# Take this Alignment test!



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I ended up getting True Neutral, but from what I know of my personality, it's actually more of a Chaotic Good than anything else.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got chaotic good, sounds about right


----------



## CreepyArcher (Mar 26, 2015)

True neutral.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

*The more in depth description is surprisingly accurate.


True Neutral-* A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.
[HR][/HR]
*Detailed Results:*

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (29)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (29)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXX (4)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaos --- XXXX (4)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Evil ---- (0)




> For these reasons, being nature's mediators, true neutral characters should be diplomatic and tactful, but they may also come across as being strange and enigmatic until one gets to know them and their "world view" better. This is because some true neutral beings look far beyond the immediate situation to the overall balance of the cosmos. Most true neutral characters will, throughout their lives, tend more or less toward one of the other alignments, dependent upon their perception of the state of the world and what force should be balanced.


Jesus Christ....


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

*Chaotic Neutral*

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXX (4)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXX (8)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Evil ---- XXX (3)

'_'


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Chaotic Good

A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he's kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society.

Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit.

Chaotic good can be a dangerous alignment when it disrupts the order of society and punishes those who do well for themselves.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

You Are:




True Neutral






True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.


Detailed Results:


Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXX (7)


Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaos --- XXX (3)


Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Evil ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

You Are:
*Neutral Good*

Neutral Good- A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias for or against order. However, neutral good can be a dangerous alignment because when it advances mediocrity by limiting the actions of the truly capable.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (27)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXX (4)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXX (8)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral - XXXXXX (6)
Evil ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## INTPepe (Jul 28, 2015)

Chaotic Good

Chaotic Good- A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he's kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society. Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit. However, chaotic good can be a dangerous alignment when it disrupts the order of society and punishes those who do well for themselves.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXX (3)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Evil ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## dawnfira (Sep 30, 2015)

Lawful Neutral
Lawful Neutral- 

A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral - XXXXXX (6)
Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Evil ---- XXX (3)


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

John X said:


> Law & Chaos:
> Law ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
> Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
> Chaos --- XXXX (4)
> ...


 Wow, this EasyDamus guy really loves Neutrality :laughing: I would've called that result "Neutral Good" instead of "True Neutral" (59% Lawful, 75% Good)


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Simpson17866 said:


> Wow, this EasyDamus guy really loves Neutrality :laughing: I would've called that result "Neutral Good" instead of "True Neutral" (59% Lawful, 75% Good)


I be that sometimes.


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

Lawful Good



Lawful Good- A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. He combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. He tells the truth, keeps his word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion. However, lawful good can be a dangerous alignment when it restricts freedom and criminalizes self-interest.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (27)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Evil ---- (0)


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Lawful Good
*

Lawful Good- A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. He combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. He tells the truth, keeps his word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion. However, lawful good can be a dangerous alignment when it restricts freedom and criminalizes self-interest.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXX (7)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Chaos --- XX (2)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Evil ---- XXXXX (5)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

When will there be a test for the updated alignment chart?


----------



## thehalfbloodserb (Sep 23, 2015)

I got True Neutral


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

Chaotic Neutral



Chaotic Neutral- A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn't strive to protect others' freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. However, chaotic neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (27)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXX (5)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXX (3)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Evil ---- XX (2)


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

Neutral Evil- A neutral evil villain does whatever he can get away with. He is out for himself, pure and simple. He sheds no tears for those he kills, whether for profit, sport, or convenience. He has no love of order and holds no illusion that following laws, traditions, or codes would make him any better or more noble. On the other hand, he doesn't have the restless nature or love of conflict that a chaotic evil villain has. Some neutral evil villains hold up evil as an ideal, committing evil for its own sake. Most often, such villains are devoted to evil deities or secret societies. Neutral evil is the best alignment you can be because you can advance yourself without regard for others. However, neutral evil can be a dangerous alignment because it represents pure evil without honor and without variation.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXX (3)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXX (7)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- (0)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXX (3)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> When will there be a test for the updated alignment chart?


 Are you talking about the 5x5 (Lawful - Neutral with Lawful tendencies - Neutral - Neutral with Chaotic tendencies - Chaotic ///// Good - Neutral with Good tendencies - ...)?

I can't imagine there will be, but it seems easy enough to translate the results of the 3x3 test into 5x5:

(Lawful + Neutral/2) / (Lawful + Neutral + Chaotic) = Lawful proportion
(Chaotic + Neutral/2) / (Lawful + Neutral + Chaotic) = Chaotic proportion​
My results were 3 Lawful, 8 Neutral, and 13 Chaotic, so this gives me 0.29167 Lawful - 0.70833 Chaotic

(Good + Neutral/2) / (Good + Neutral + Evil) = Good proportion
(Evil + Neutral/2) / (Good + Neutral + Evil) = Evil proportion​
My results were 9 Good, 10 Neutral, 3 Evil, so this gives me 0.63636 Good - 0.36364 Evil

I like to split the 3x3 into

Lawful: 70-100% Lawful, 0-30% Chaotic
Neutral: 30-70% of each

etc​
so 71% Chaotic + 64% Good would give me Chaotic Neutral on the 3x3, but you could easily split the 5x5 into

Lawful: 80-100% Lawful, 0-20% Chaotic
Neutral with Lawful tendencies: 60-80% Lawful, 20-40% Chaotic
Neutral: 40-60% of each

etc​
so 71% Chaotic + 64% Good would give me Neutral with Chaotic Good tendencies on the 5x5


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

NOT TRUE 

You Are:

*Neutral Evil*

A neutral evil villain does whatever he can get away with. He is out for himself, pure and simple. He sheds no tears for those he kills, whether for profit, sport, or convenience. He has no love of order and holds no illusion that following laws, traditions, or codes would make him any better or more noble. On the other hand, he doesn't have the restless nature or love of conflict that a chaotic evil villain has. Some neutral evil villains hold up evil as an ideal, committing evil for its own sake. Most often, such villains are devoted to evil deities or secret societies. Neutral evil is the best alignment you can be because you can advance yourself without regard for others. However, neutral evil can be a dangerous alignment because it represents pure evil without honor and without variation.

*Detailed Results:*

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaos --- XXXXXXX (7)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- X (1)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

*Lawful Neutral *

*Lawful Neutral- A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.
[HR][/HR]
Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (30)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXX (7)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXX (5)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Chaos --- XXXXX (5)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Evil ---- (0)
*


----------



## ZZZVader (Oct 1, 2015)

INFJ Here:

*Chaotic Neutral*

Chaotic Neutral- A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn't strive to protect others' freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. However, chaotic neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society.

*Detailed Results:*
Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
*Law & Chaos:*
Law ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
*Good & Evil:*
Good ---- XXXXX (5)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Evil ---- XXXXXXX (7)


Makes sense because I'm still experiencing being held into a cult family who doesn't ever question the authorities of their church---which I hate so much.

Also I find it funny how I'm borderline with Chaotic Evil lol.


----------



## blingyeol (Jun 24, 2015)

*Chaotic Good*

A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he's kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society. Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit. However, chaotic good can be a dangerous alignment when it disrupts the order of society and punishes those who do well for themselves.

*Detailed Results:
*
Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Evil ---- XXXXX (5)

I like that  although I'm not half as free-spirited as it seems from this, maybe only in the inside xD


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

blingyeol said:


> Law & Chaos:
> Law ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
> Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
> Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
> ...


 That's not surprising, extreme alignments are very easy to get from this guy. I would've called you True Neutral from the numbers you gave :wink:


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

True Neutral


True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.


Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXX (4)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXXX (7)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXX (3)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)


----------



## Oceandust (Nov 7, 2015)

I usually get True Neutral. This time it was:

*Neutral Good* - A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias for or against order. However, neutral good can be a dangerous alignment because when it advances mediocrity by limiting the actions of the truly capable.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (27)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (28)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXX (3)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaos --- XX (2)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Evil ---- X (1)


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

True Neutral


True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXX (5)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Evil ---- XX (2)

Yeah, it makes sense


----------



## SolitaryNight (May 14, 2015)

True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Evil ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

*Lawful Good*

A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. He combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. He tells the truth, keeps his word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion. However, lawful good can be a dangerous alignment when it restricts freedom and criminalizes self-interest.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (31)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (26)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXX (4)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaos --- XX (2)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Evil ---- XX (2)



Yeah.


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

INFJ:
True Neutral- *A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos.* Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way.* Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes*. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXX (3)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXX (8)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)


The bolded areas are very accurate. Even if I feel strongly about something I try to take a step back and wonder if I'm not being "extreme".


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

You Are:


True Neutral



True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Evil ---- XXX (3)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

Neutral Good



Neutral Good- A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias for or against order. However, neutral good can be a dangerous alignment because when it advances mediocrity by limiting the actions of the truly capable.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Evil ---- XX (2)


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Well think about it - a rebel deliberately goes against set laws because of how they feel or think about them, and care a lot about laws and wanting to brake them. Someone who is Chaotic simply doesn't care about laws and just doesn't whatever - they may obey the laws, or maybe they won't.


I think this is incorrect. You are describing CRIMINAL not REBEL. Rebels are by definition chaotic. They rebel against the spirit of the law. The criminal rebels against the letter of the law.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Incidentally, this test is rabidly simplistic and often NONE of the answers were right for me. 

Neutral Good*

*Neutral Good- A neutral good character does the best that a good person can do. He is devoted to helping others. He works with kings and magistrates but does not feel beholden to them. Neutral good is the best alignment you can be because it means doing what is good without bias for or against order. However, neutral good can be a dangerous alignment because when it advances mediocrity by limiting the actions of the truly capable.
[HR][/HR]
Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXX (6)
Evil ---- XXXXX (5)*


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

series0 said:


> I think this is incorrect. You are describing CRIMINAL not REBEL. Rebels are by definition chaotic. They rebel against the spirit of the law. The criminal rebels against the letter of the law.


Rebels are seen as criminal, for obvious reasons. In fact, name any historical rebels who were not seen as criminal by at least someone. Your point on it being criminal only supports my argument more.

Rebelling against something is very distinct from chaos, purposeful and with direction. Chaos has no set direction - it is the wind. If the wind is blowing in favour of obeying the law then they will obey the law, if the wind is going against the law then they will disobey the law. Chaos has no opinion of the law, it just exists whether in support or opposition, and has no hold on it.

Please do look up the definition of Chaos next time you wish to make a statement about it. I don't want anyone thinking you do not have your facts straight.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

You Are:



Lawful Neutral 


Lawful Neutral- A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.


Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXX (5)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXX (3)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Evil ---- XX (2)


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXX (4)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXX (4)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Evil ---- (0) 

I've read through some of the alignments and feel like I've actually been a _true neutral_ most of my life even though I thought I was chaotic good, but actually test as chaotic neutral. This whole balance thing I'm always talking about. It describes me too well, like 90% accurate. :shocked:


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I find these hard to answer, because I've never been in any of these situations, or anything remotely close.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
True Neutral 


True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.


Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXX (7)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Evil ---- X (1)


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

chaotic neutral, the e d g e l o r d alignment


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

My results:

*Chaotic Good*

Chaotic Good- A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he's kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society. Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit. However, chaotic good can be a dangerous alignment when it disrupts the order of society and punishes those who do well for themselves.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXX (6)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Evil ---- XXX (3)


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I've taken this before but I got True Neutral this time.

*True Neutral*



*True Neutral- A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.
[HR][/HR]
Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXX (5)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Evil ---- XX (2)*


----------



## Artspired (Nov 2, 2015)

*Lawful Neutral*

Lawful Neutral- A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a personal code directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in personal order and live by a code or standard, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXX (4)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)


----------

